# The forest in the evening



## Swan (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello,

This is my latest painting, from a picture I saw in the internet. I tried quick painting method (much like alla prima) and finished this in one day. I am mostly happy about how this turned out.

However, I was thinking that it ended up having less contrast among the trees and more blurriness than I would have liked. Can I please ask for any suggestions about how it could turn out better in that aspect, and any other advice?? Thank you 😊


----------



## pastelartprints (Sep 5, 2018)

Contrast is really important when you’re starting to learn how to paint.
You can go straight into mixing with full colour but you would have to rely heavily on a process of matching colour swatches to the subject rather than developing an artists eye.


----------



## Shamaya (Apr 18, 2019)

*Beautiful colors*

I think the color combination is perfect. it is looking just beautiful it's just that outline of the tree should come more shaped out, it should not merge with the background or leaves. I think you can take some hints from this link I am sharing for your reference. http://artank.co.in/product/wall-paintings/beautiful-flower-wall-painting/
The green leaf and stem are projected out and looking very well defined. 
You are a good painter, keep up the good work


----------



## Swan (Mar 30, 2018)

Hello pastelartprints and Shamaya. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. 

Matching color one by one seems bit of a hard work, but chances of getting the desired effect is better ... And could be fun too. I am going to try this.

That's a good example you shared. I will try to figure out how to highlight the contrast of similar small objects next to each other.

Thanks for the kind words 🙂


----------

